# Perhaps in need of a little encouragement



## misspr85 (Nov 13, 2007)

So, since deciding we would like to get a dog, it has been an up and down roller coaster. We'll find a dog but then it has a LONG list of medical problems. Or we'll run into the shelter with the weird questions (I'm all for shelters grilling potential adopters but can someone tell me if "What time do you normally go to bed?" is an appropriate question). There have been points where we've gone a little stir crazy and just want a dog period, like tonight when we snapped and ended up on a schnoodle website which quickly brought me out of my stupor when I was shocked at the asking price of $1200 for a "purebred." Eek! (No offense schnoodle owners but that would take our whole first year's budget for a dog - we're in college).

We're determined to adopt from a shelter and we have a general idea of what we'd like (small dog, minimal shedder, not fussy about gender or breed really). We're four girls who just want a companion to spoil. 

I recently came into contact with someone who wanted to know why we didn't just adopt any of the shelter dogs. While I admit we do have a big fenced in yard, we're looking for more of an inside dog (our land lords have horribly landscaped the backyard) and there are also the size restrictions that come with renting. Plus, we're just really drawn to smaller dogs. This person seemed to believe that if you're ready to adopt a dog, it should be any dog and if you can't do that, then you're not ready to adopt. I walked away with a stress headache from talking to this person.

I keep my eye on the shelters and rescue groups religiously and are putting in an application to a rescue group tomorrow. We're just looking for a light at the end of the tunnel. Thanks for letting me rant.


----------



## RonE (Feb 3, 2007)

> This person seemed to believe that if you're ready to adopt a dog, it should be any dog and if you can't do that, then you're not ready to adopt.


Well that's just plain silly.

If more people gave some thought as to what they're looking for, there would be less dogs in the shelter to begin with.

My experience with looking for a dog is this: don't. Visit shelters with an open mind and an open heart, but don't go with the idea that you're going to find the right dog today or this week. One day, when you least expect it, you'll stumble across the dog you've been looking for all along.

It's a lot like falling in love. In fact, it's exactly like that.


----------



## petstar (Dec 7, 2007)

The rescue worker was proabably frustrated...the small, non shedding dogs are always the ones who get adopted...It's sad to see the big, black, mixed breed waiting for forever homes and not given a chance to prove themselves...

It was wrong of her to react the way she did and she shouldn't have taken her frustration out on you. You've given justifiable reasons for wanting a small dog and you've thought this through very carefully. I'm with RonE...take your time, be pateint and check with your shelter often. I'd also keep an eye on petfinder and surrounding rescues/shelters.


----------



## MegaMuttMom (Sep 15, 2007)

With four of you, who is going to be the actual owner of the dog? When you no longer live together you need to know who the dog stays with. I ran into this issue with a cat when I was in college. (just a heads up) It would probably be easier to adopt if one person, who will be the primary caretaker, was the one who did the applying.

I don't think what time you go to bed is a legitimate question at all, I can't imagine what the basis for that would be. I also agree that it would be foolish for you to adopt a larger dog if that's not what you want. It's hard enough on the bad days to be patient, I can't imagine what it would be like if you adopted a dog you weren't intending to in the first place.

We found our dog on petfinder but we filled out many applications on others dogs before we found ours who was available and a dog we could commit to. Be patient and the right match will come along eventually.


----------



## misspr85 (Nov 13, 2007)

petstar said:


> The rescue worker was proabably frustrated...the small, non shedding dogs are always the ones who get adopted...It's sad to see the big, black, mixed breed waiting for forever homes and not given a chance to prove themselves...
> 
> It was wrong of her to react the way she did and she shouldn't have taken her frustration out on you. You've given justifiable reasons for wanting a small dog and you've thought this through very carefully. I'm with RonE...take your time, be pateint and check with your shelter often. I'd also keep an eye on petfinder and surrounding rescues/shelters.


Oh sorry if I made it sound like it was a rescue person who said. It was just someone part of the general public.


----------



## Max'sHuman (Oct 6, 2007)

I agree with what a lot of the above posters have said. First set up who the primary caretaker would be and talk it out about what each person's responsibility would be and who gets to take the dog later. It will also be important to talk about because of financing the animal. If you only live with these girls for another year it's not fair that the one who pays all the vet bills doesn't get to see the dog again when you move out and joint custody wouldn't be fair to the dog.

Otherwise, it is a lot like falling in love. It'll just happen one day. Keep an eye on petfinder, visit local shelters with an open mind and, well, just be open. Keep in mind what you want in a dog and what you are able to provide. I spent months thinking about getting a dog and what I thought I wanted, one day I saw Max's picture on the shelter website and more importantly read about his personality. It was the first time it felt like a doable scenario and not forcing something to fit. I woke up the next morning and I knew, barring any unforseen issues or a bad first meeting, that he had to be my dog. And two weeks later he moved it.

I should say that I wanted a small, black or grey, female terrier/schnauzer specifically mix and I ended up with a 3 yr. old, small, light brown, male terrier mix and he has been wonderful. Don't be prejudiced about things like gender and color. Look for personality and bond and thinks like size and grooming requiriements. I know you'll find the right dog for you! Good luck!


----------



## RBark (Sep 10, 2007)

My mother was very angry at me when I decided to adopt Ollie. She felt that I should go to the shelter and just randomly pick the worst dog that is least likely to be adopted to save a life.

All three of her dogs come from horrid background. Her Chihuahua is from a raided BYB, there were 20 of them in a 3'x2' cage. It has a million mental and emotional problems. She has a beagle mix that was used for, forgive me for being so gross, beastality purposes. With my mom she is ok, but anytime a male (me) is around she just gets nervous and tries to perform "acts" on me. It really freaks me out. Also a submissive urinater, extreme sepraration anxiety, etc.

Her small (15 pound) mix that looks like a mini yellow lab with stumpy legs has affection and fear issues.

And while maybe she's doing a good thing saving all of these animals, I really can't handle that kind of thing at home. I have a life, I want to adopt a dog that requires minimal help, is as active as I am, and so on. I couldn't be active with any of my mom's malnourished, undergrown, skinny dogs. It just doesn't suit my lifestyle.

I can see any of her type of dogs being with me ending up right back in rescue in fustration. It just doesn't fit my life at all. She doesn't understand that. Even now she still resents me for adopting Ollie. Always has something bad to say about him every time I see her.

I would not listen to people like that. There's no sense in getting a dog that you can't handle, or even want. Maybe the small, nonshedding dogs that you like are popular and the big dogs go without homes, but the big dogs won't be happy living in your lifestyle so what's the point of them going to your house?

Just keep looking and ignore what others say. I do hope you establish one person responsible for the dog for the dog's sake. The dog is going to want one of you to he the one he attaches to, it will be confusing for it to try to bond with four people at once equally.


----------



## misspr85 (Nov 13, 2007)

RBark, your Ollie is just a doll! Those pics of him at Tahoe are gorgeous. I'm not sure I realized that he was a rescue. 

We definitely want a dog who is complimented by our lifestyle, not frustrated by it. And since we're renting (and will probably be most of our lives if we continue to live in California), there are certain restrictions.

That said, I would like to put out there that I would be the animal's primary caregiver, when we disband some day (1 is already getting married  ). All expenses will be split evenly until that day comes. We've sat down and had a few "family" meetings on the topic. My paperwork/information binder is quickly filling up (yeah I'm one of "those" people  ). My friends have commented that what ever dog we bring home is going to quickly become "the baby," which is our intention. From obedience classes to treats to long walks on the beach (or in the neighborhood), we're looking forward to giving a four-legged friend a lot of attention and love. 

Thank you so much to everyone who has been supportive and offered great insight and advice. I, for one, am looking forward to very much meeting the furry love of my life.


----------



## ILuvCanines (Dec 29, 2007)

petstar said:


> The rescue worker was proabably frustrated...the small, non shedding dogs are always the ones who get adopted...It's sad to see the big, black, mixed breed waiting for forever homes and not given a chance to prove themselves...
> 
> Petstar
> 
> ...


----------



## Inga (Jun 16, 2007)

Me too. Well actually Big Black and mixed with a little Tan or Mahogany but also mostly unadoptable in shelters.


----------



## misspr85 (Nov 13, 2007)

We actually didn't see a lot of black dogs when we made our last shelter check but every time we see one on Petfinder for one of the surrounding cities, my roommate goes "I want that one!" We both love black dogs but so far the ones we've seen have been really big. We're still waiting patiently for our first taste of puppy (or doggy) love.


----------

